
Can Android be stopped?  - EricssonLabs
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Can-Android-be-stopped/1301872030
======
marcc
FTA: "Have you noticed that Apple has started to aggressively advertise iPhone
4 on television again?"

I must have not noticed they weren't?

------
panacea
Can hyperbole be stopped?

